# Help w/ Recommendations Digitrax/Decoders



## Guest (Aug 2, 2008)

Hi, 

I currently collect 2 scales. N & Large 1:20.3. For my n scale layout I have switched over to DCC this last year and loving it. I would like to switch my large scale layout over.. I currently have a Digitrax Zephyr with a DT400R throttle. 

For my large scale set up, I have a temporary layout using Aristo Steel. I'm currently purchasing Sunset Valley for my perminant layout. 

My Engines include all Bachmann: 
K-27 w/ QSI aristo sound decoder & programmer software 
Consolidation w/ Soundtraxx Sierra 
Side Tank Porter 
Shay 

My questions. 

Will I only need a Digitrax DB200+ 8amp Booster to get started on running 2 engines at a time? 
I'm sure I will need a DCC meter to determine how many amps each decoder would use. Would you recomemnd one like Tony's DCC reader? Is there a cheaper option? 

Since my K-27 is the only engine with a mobile/sound decoder, I will need to purchase decoders for the rest of my engines. I will have to read up if the Sierra has a mobile decoder. 

Since I have the QSI programmer, I should stick with using a QSI magnum with my Shay. Is there any known problems with installing that sound decoder with the Shay? 

Also any recommendations for a mobile only decoder for the Porter. 

The QSI decoder on DC is an obvious pain without a battery, so switching to DCC is a must. 


Thank You for your time. 

Ralph


----------



## rwbrashear (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi Ralph- 

You wrote: 
Would you recomemnd one like Tony's DCC reader? Is there a cheaper option? 

The Tony's meter works fine and it is my personal preference. However, there are other methods of reading track voltage without buying a scope. 

Digitrax gives instructions for reading the DCC voltage between each rail and the ground. 
http://www.digitrax.com/appnote_trvolt.php 

NCE also provides a DCC meter schematic. Here is a discussion, including a link to the meter schematic: 
http://jdb.psu.edu/nmra/dcc-voltmeter.html 

Best regards, 
Bob


----------



## Road Foreman (Jan 2, 2008)

Ralph, 

The DB200 will be OK.. In large scale you will want a power supply that can supply 8 amps @ 24 volts DC or 18 volts AC.. You can contact Bachmann about a sound decoder for the Shay or install a QSI Magnum.. For the Consolidation I would use the DG 583S with the Soundtraxx or install a QSI Magnum.. I have a old Porter & the stall current was less than 1 amp.. For the Porter I would use a HO decoder that has about 1.5 amp constant & 2 amps stall current.. 

BulletBob


----------

